# VW Corrado 100+ pics - Feat. Zaino



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

My brothers been on at me to detail his Corrado, so with the run up to a show he was attending in Holland this weekend (M.I.V.W.) I set aside a few days.. but that wasn't to be, this week we had some pretty poor weather, I'm sure you'll agree!

Having machine polished a certain other Corrado G60, also making its way to the same show, the weather turned on us.

Anyway, day before he was off his road trip (750 mile round trip) the weather was on our side..

Pretty tired from 2 days of previous machine polishing on that black Corrado I did twice, now that's 3 times! my body was aching.

Here's how it began,

Starting with a few general shots





































Now this car is a daily driver, no trailer queen or show puss..









































































Showing minor defects, but not bad considering the last time I touched it was 12 months ago..

He's done a pretty good job of keeping it as defect free as he could. Washed, single bucket method with lambs wool washmitt, hosed, UQD, dressing. That's been his routine for 12 months. Just taken alot of care and never let the dirt build up to level which he couldn't keep ontop of. I was pretty impressed as I've seen far worse with pre-foaming and 2BM.

Moving on..

First plan of attack was the wheels,










Hit with Bilberry wheel cleaner, EZ Detail brush and a double sided Cosco washmit.














































Wheels were rotated so I could get better access to the inner wheels near the callipers, the EZ brush wasn't getting in, also gave me better access to the callipers too.










Sprayed off



















Leaving this.










The other 3 hit up at the same time too.

Next up, pre-foam using Megs Hyperwash. 1cm in a 1ltr bottle rest filled with warm water.










Tested..










Happy with that..














































Looking like it had tin of emulsion poured over her..

While it was dwelling I got the wash process prepared, CG Maxi Suds.



















2 squirts with the plunge










Agitated gently with the wash mitt.

back to the car,



















5mins of dwelling



















Sprayed off, then hand washed.

After which it was sprayed off to leave following,










Showing very small amounts of protection. Last wax was several coats of P21s and the Megs UQD after every wash..










To get the maximum results the car was clayed. The paint didn't feel at all contaminated, but seeing and feeling are two different things. 1 piece of clay was cut in half.










Using Megs LT as clay lube this is how the bar looked after doing the bonnet.

So I proceeded..




























Yup, multi-tasking...



















The surface was all drying up so re-washed..



















And dried with Miracle Dryer

So time to inspect the paint..










Overcast was about throughout the day, so you wouldn't really say it had defects



















Not even that bad with the brinkman, very slight defects.




























The above was of the drivers wing which had some minor blemishes, swirls and light scratches..

All in all the paint work was fairly defect free. I tried Menz FF, 3m Ultra Fine and Megs #80.. But wanted something to give me a level of correction and crisp clear sharp and rich finish good enough for LSP. Lower parts were fairly swirled, RIDS not really an issue on this car.










So went with Megs #83 on a 3m high gloss waffle pad on the Makita.

Spread at 600rpm, then a couple of passes at 1200rpm and then for me up to 1500rpm. I find the steady breakdown of #83 to work better at this slightly higher speed personally, but the paint on this car is soft. It was fully resprayed 2 years ago, with several extra coats of clear.

After working upto 1500rpm for 4 - 5 mins the residue was nearly all gone, so reduce to 1200rpm for a couple of finishing passes - the residue nearly completely gone.

I got about 1/2 way round the car and the heavens opened.. So with really no time to spare I got out my gazebo which I use at trade events.





































Dried the car down with the Miracle dryer and set myself up ready to finish off where I left.

Some before and afters










Before










After










Before










After



















After of the rear. The defects on the rear and lower sides of the car were the worse, now its apparent the 1 bucket method was inflicting swirls into the paint..

The rear lights removed, so I could re-tint those since the top section was fading out to a orange.

Moving on with the correction,










Before










After














































What a difference in clarity and most of all Colour! getting richer and deeper. The paint being flat and quite dry. The colour is simply amazing. Seeing his car every day I can't remember the last time when I noticed all the pearlescent and flips glowing through 



















Roof










Before










After. The haze you see on the right wasn't wiped down and was caught through the flash.










Few generals machine polishing shots














































You can already see the difference in colour, without the residue being wiped off during polishing, from the wing to the door.










Only the front bumper to go..



















Random shot while I was polishing away..










Flash off










Flash on.










Bumper now done.

So with the machine polishing all done, I was happy with the level of correction and finish achieved. Never seen it looking this good, it looked good enough to take away as it was!

So, moving on the LSP..










Car was wiped down with Menz Top Inspection.










Now the bit I've been looking forward to.. Zaino 

Z2 was mixed with 5 drops of ZFX.



















Shaken and applied with Zaino applicator pads.




























Left to cure for 20-25 mins.

Wiped of and spritz down with Z6, before another coat of Z2 ZFX'd










Once that was done, at around 11pm at night, while the neighbours are thinking what the heck we were doing.. the car was finally completed, lights reinstalled and wiped down with Z8.

*AFTERS*































































































































Apologies for the grainy pics, not an expert and taking photos in the dark.

Some from 6 in the morning before he set off to Dover to catch the ferry




























Few comments on the Zaino. Z2, added an amazing amount of slickness and gloss, 2nd coat this was even more apparent. Z6 was good aid at removing any smear left from the Z2 after removal between the coats, given time maybe a 3rd or 4th coat would have been applied. Z8, the flake just popped even more and added a glass type quality which the pictures in the afters do no show very well. I remember the day the car rolled out of the paint shop after it was resprayed 2 yrs ago.. It looks even slicker and glossier :thumb: ... needless to say my brother was pretty gobsmacked at the results and i'll now be making sure to help keep ontop of the finish.

Thanks for taking the time to read this thread.

Cheers,
Am


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

amazing !!!:argie:

Lovely work as always :thumb:

Andy


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Superb job !


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Now that i like.
Beautiful work i gotta say. 

Well done Dude.

Russ


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb  Huge amount of work :thumb:

LOVE that gazebo - can you point me to a link to where to get them from please...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous car.

Cracking work!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work really lifted the best from the finish.

Still a great shaped car


----------



## St3vie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Stunning mate. Always loved the corrado. Perfect example:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks absolutely fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great detail, write-up and photos Am! :thumb:

It didn't look too bad to begin with but the difference you've made to a crackin' Dub is superb! 

Alan W


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nice!

gazebo looks great too, could do with one of them aswell


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice work Am, I bet Bal was well happy with the finish, the car looks much better now rolling on modernlines! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

That blue looks awesome! Fantastic job!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice detail mate.:thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

INCREDIBLE! I might have to buy a 'Rado now...


----------



## partybish (Jul 1, 2008)

Fantastic write up, I enjoyed reading this. The results are stunning!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant job, i love the Corrado (thats why I have one). How did it get on at the show


----------



## chris-gts (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats class, and what a car! I love the multi task shot


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning it really is! Wish you would post more of your work


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Simply awesome work. These really do drive well, I loved the VR6 i had.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

that looks so so good! nice work mate!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> looks superb  Huge amount of work :thumb:
> 
> LOVE that gazebo - can you point me to a link to where to get them from please...


I got it a few years back from eBay.

Closest thing i found to it was this, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6mx3m-BLUE-PO...281113220QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120281113220

6m x 3m is overkill. 4m x 3m would be plenty big enough. Considering getting a 3m x 3m though it takes 4 people to pop the 6 x 3 up!



Jack said:


> Brilliant job, i love the Corrado (thats why I have one). How did it get on at the show


Must admit I would love one too, but I would need a diesel motor with the miles I rack up! Not sure how he did, but the other Corrado I detailed came 2nd.



Custom Detailers said:


> Stunning it really is! Wish you would post more of your work


Thanks!

I would love to post more work, If i can get any that is


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Cracking work mate and I am loving the Gazebo............lovely motor as well.........you certainly do get to do some nice looking cars...........:thumb:


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Did the Zaino mute the pearl/flake at all? Just wondered if that would be a sacrifice as there is a world of difference between how it looked after being polished and then finished with the sealant.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

:doublesho Looks totally stunning, great work


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Kron said:


> Did the Zaino mute the pearl/flake at all? Just wondered if that would be a sacrifice as there is a world of difference between how it looked after being polished and then finished with the sealant.


Not at all! It really bought it out. I'll get some close up shots of the flake when the sun pops out.

Z2 for me was the single biggest contributor in the Zaino system I used :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

As usual, a great dedication to detail from you. Excellent work. :thumb:
More Zaino results to see to. Very nice :doublesho


----------



## Bally (Aug 3, 2007)

Big Big Big Thanks to Am for all the hard work etc & working yr magic on my motor...

He really knows his stuff..

I didnt go to holland to claim any prizes.. purely for the drive over as we do the sho every year but Ive never drove & to show suport to our crew 'dubclub'

as Am said Bill Black corrado came 2nd.. well deserved..

couple of pics from the day....



















thanks again for everyones replies...:thumb:


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

hats off to you sir,your attention to detail is second to none an amazing job on an awesome machine.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

:argie::argie: Superb

Very nice indeed.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Loving the finish :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work matey, cracking write up:thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

cars looks nice and mean, deadly work


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

what a quality write up top work :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning work / write up / car / gazeebo!! nice one :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work, the finish looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great. Top job!

Where did you get your gazebo from? Price, How many people to put it up etc please!! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Closest thing i found to it was this, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6mx3m-BLUE-PO...281113220QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120281113220

Had mine for 2-3yrs now.. honestly can't remember where i bought it from. Minimum 4 people to put it up, takes about 1 min to put it up. 2 people minimum can put it down


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning work:thumb: paint work is showroom condition after machining


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a job!

Looks awesome mate. I guess you didn't charge your brother? lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That was certainly a long day of work there, but its come up looking superb. Very nice work


----------



## >DEL< (May 21, 2008)

awesome work. wanna come over and do my VR6 sometime?

Take it that's Ballys' car?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

F*** ME!!!

Absoltutley amzing work mate!

Some wonderful shots, the one where your are claying/chatting made me chuckle :lol:

Those moody shots under the g-bo afterwards are stunning!

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> Closest thing i found to it was this, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6mx3m-BLUE-PO...281113220QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120281113220
> 
> Had mine for 2-3yrs now.. honestly can't remember where i bought it from. Minimum 4 people to put it up, takes about 1 min to put it up. 2 people minimum can put it down


Cheers - am having difficulty in finding one that can be put up by 1 person lol. Looks like my search continues! Typical, as that's the right size etc, and a good price!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely job fella


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great work on the Corrado. 

Considering it was just a one bucket wash etc, the marring was pretty damn low, TBM should sort that out tho! 

Zaino makes it look so deep and wet too, I love their stuff. 
BTW, did you just apply Z2 on top of the Menz polish or wipe it down first? Just wondering as that would be a time saver if it worked! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, what a job!
> 
> Looks awesome mate. I guess you didn't charge your brother? lol


lol. I don't work for free, but lets say he hasn't got the bill yet :lol:



>DEL< said:


> awesome work. wanna come over and do my VR6 sometime?
> 
> Take it that's Ballys' car?


Sure, drop us a PM if you want to take it further. Yep Ballys car.



Rich H said:


> Cheers - am having difficulty in finding one that can be put up by 1 person lol. Looks like my search continues! Typical, as that's the right size etc, and a good price!


Honestly mate, go for something smaller. 6x3 is just too big! 4x3 is plenty big enough!



martyp said:


> Great work on the Corrado.
> 
> Considering it was just a one bucket wash etc, the marring was pretty damn low, TBM should sort that out tho!
> 
> ...


After the machine polishing, the car was wiped down with Menzerna Top Inspection, check for defects then went ahead and applied Z2 with a wipe down of Z6 between coats


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

A great transformation in such an icon Mr Singh. Very nice indeed.

I bet you had loads of that ZFXd Z2 left as well.:thumb:


----------



## thermoacc (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome work. Really enjoyed the pics...Cheers!


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Now that does look awesome!
Great work matey:thumb:


----------



## mattywhitt (May 30, 2008)

Looks ace! Where do you get those i live speedhumps sticker from?


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome work Mr Singh:thumb:


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Bloody awsome work Mr Singh and those wheels are spot on, nicely done!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome finish looked like a long day :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bally (Aug 3, 2007)

mattywhitt said:


> Looks ace! Where do you get those i live speedhumps sticker from?


got the sticker at stoner park.. but theres a few places on the net too...

big thanks for all yr replies & big shout out to Am for doing an excellent job!


----------



## Bally (Aug 3, 2007)

>DEL< said:


> awesome work. wanna come over and do my VR6 sometime?
> 
> Take it that's Ballys' car?


Del how you doing bro...


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, great detail and write-up that is dedication!:thumb:

Always :argie: the Corrado but that is the best i've ever seen, it looks perfect!!


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

That really is good work mate, very impressed. Where did you get the zaino?

Also that corrado is gorgous, looks perfect on the schmidts! My mate had the exact wheels on his mk3 golf vr6. The tyre stretch looks crazy!


----------



## Bally (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments peeps... I use the corrado everyday & been my daily coming up 5yrs...


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

gotta love mystic blue on a vw:thumb:


----------



## Bally (Aug 3, 2007)

baasb said:


> gotta love mystic blue on a vw:thumb:


aqua blue


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

wow that is nice!!

What wheels are those? They are very nice!!


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

Kidha Mr Singh, loving the Corrado, loving the work..also noticed the lights changed from beginning to end :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, zaino seems to give a great result


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

great job,and what a fantastic car


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top job, i have a little soft spot for the Corrado and that is one of the best examples I've seen for a while, great work! :thumb:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Great car and very nice work but what's up with the tiny exhaust ?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning detail, where do you get those things for the bonnet?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

The car sure came out stunning!!! Great work!!!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Stunning detail, where do you get those things for the bonnet?


Found it now, "bonnet bra" :thumb:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Great job, Zaino really does the business

dave


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

great work - awesome finish


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

the car look spot on out there at M.I.V.W , it was a great show , only problem there was water tap onsite to wash the car down after the road trip , i drove down to Hull from Glasgow and got the ferry across with the Detailed guys and girls.

I wasn't best please to find out there was no water onsite ,ended up using LT to get rid of the dead flies off the front of my leon , i done such a good job i even managed to pick up 2nd place in the SEAT group .
Kenny


----------

